# Doesn't like blinkers or poor bridle fit?



## Ratlady (Nov 13, 2018)

My horse is a greenie with driving. He's been driven five or six times total. So far he only drives in the arena and around the farm, but I've noticed he always puts up a stink when I put my driving bridle on him. He does calm right down and works fine as soon as I start to work him with the closed bridle (he's been ground driven 3-4 times a week for the past four months or so, equal parts closed and open bridle)

Now, he's only been driven in the cart with an open bridle. He has no problems with the cart chasing him, and a few people have told me just to drive him without blinkers, but I'd really prefer him to wear his closed bridle from here on out.

I'm not afraid of him spooking. Though I'm sure spooks will happen, that's not the reason why I want him to use blinders. He focuses WAY better in a closed bridle. He is a very curious horse, and wants to see and get into everything. He's also a very observant horse, and reads my body language to pick up cues, even when I didn't intentionally give him a cue... Took me a few drives to figure that one out, I thought he'd slow down for no reason. Eventually I learned that I changed my posture every time I asked for a downward transition without knowing it. He noticed, but I didn't. Id like to keep the mixed messages down to a minimum. 

I need to find out why he hates his closed bridle. It's a bridle that came with his smucker harness set, so it's well made. My only guesses are that it's either a pinching browband which seems a bit tight, or he doesn't like his vision being restricted. He has no issue with any other riding bridles I've tried, just this one. I don't have another driving bridle to test on him either. He makes his displeasure known by flinging his head while bridling. 

So would it be feasible to get a different style of blinkers? Or should I just go for a whole new bridle? Can the browband even be removed or replaced from a driving bridle?? I'm very new to this, and the blinker stays prevent it from sliding down much. 

I don't know what difference the shape of the blinder makes. He currently has large, round blinders. I've also seen this teeny blinders for show jumpers that velcro to cheek pieces. I wouldn't use those for driving off the farm, but for puttering around familiar territory they could be nice. Hood blinders seem cumbersome, but I do like them in concept. I'd love it if I could use some of these unconventional driving blinkers with an old bridle I know he likes. 

I'm definitely curious to hear if people have horses who prefer minimal or no blinkers, or if anyone else has experienced head flinging fits over a specific bridle. I want driving to be as pleasant as possible for him.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

In my opinion using blinkers or not depends on the horse. There are horses that are too claustrophobic, and/or need their sensory input. By putting blinkers on, you are essentially taking away all of the horse's monocular vision. Some horses seem to need that combination of binocular/monocular input to the brain and get nervous without it. 










I've seen both: horses that need blinkers to keep them calm and horses that need the open bridle. People will tell you it is a safety issue, and I believe for the horse that needs blinkers, it is a safety issue because when they get spooked or overwhelmed, they may suddenly feel they can't get away from what is chasing them. For the horse that needs the open bridle, it is the opposite. Their panic will be from not being able to see what is coming after them or use all of their senses once they get into that fight or flight/panic mode. 

I'd assess the horse and figure out which is safer relating to how the horse reacts. For a green horse, being less focused or anticipating cues would in my mind be something you could easily work on and improve over time. I wouldn't choose whether or not to use blinkers not based on those things, since they are more learning based and less instinctual/hard wired into the horse.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Most of the horses I've seen locally being driven (in London uk) have been in open bridles and gotta be impressed with what they deal with. I just know for fact my mare would. Lose. Her. Mind. If i put a closed bridle on her. Ps dont drive but just know. If she can't see it then it defo is a monster. Shes often watching the white vans and huge red buses that come to pass us but she also looks at me for comfort (and probably to check if I'm not bluffing lol). Again idk anything about driving but I thought it would be preferable to start out with an open one first as they are used to and then use closed one if it was not working out??


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Do the blinkers touch his eye whiskers or eyelashes? If so, that's very uncomfortable for any horse. 

An open bridle is safer than a blinker bridle with the browband or cheeks too long, where the cheeks gap and give the horse a glimpse of what's behind him when you pull the reins. That's how you get a runaway. Have someone experienced in driving evaluate and fit your mare's bridle. They do fit a bit differently than a regular bridle for this reason.


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

Is he tossing his head so that he can see around the blinders, trying to see what's around if hes a curious one.
I had a draft that was always lookie lou, couldn't hardly walk straight for looking around trying to see.
I had never had a horse that drove in an open bridle till I got my paint, nothing bothers him, he drives with cars, trucks and trailers don't care. I've said that anything I drive from now on will be driven in a open bridle.


----------



## Ratlady (Nov 13, 2018)

So it seems that the general consensus is that driving in an open or closed bridle is more based on the preference of the horse, and less on the preference of the driver. I'm glad to hear from the middle ground; it seems like when I talk to drivers around me, they always have a very, very polarized opinion one way or the other.

I went to the barn today and fiddled with his driving bridle like crazy. The blinkers don't touch or pull any whiskers, they're centered with the eyeball, and I keep them pretty darn open since my guy isn't a spooker. The only problem I can see with the bridle is that the browband is quite large, and it gets caught on the blinker stays at a point where it could, hypothetically, be tight around his ears.
As one user said, he could also be flinging his head to look around, and that's pretty likely judging by his personality. I won't rule out bad bridle fit though, I'll have someone who knows more than I have a look when I get the chance. He does have a pretty weird head shape... 

For now, I think I'll give tiny blinkers a shot in this scenario and see if he's more okay with them, and if it keeps him focused on what's in front of him. When I get someone who knows what they're doing, I'll revisit a fully closed bridle.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

“...it’s the bridle that came with the Smucker’s harness....” that may be the problem. The newer Smuckers are sewn with nylon....that nylon thread rubs the heck out of my horses! In fact, I think in my avatar, I had to wrap that nose band in fleece after my first class, because Tootsie’s nose was RAW!


----------



## Ratlady (Nov 13, 2018)

greentree said:


> “...it’s the bridle that came with the Smucker’s harness....” that may be the problem. The newer Smuckers are sewn with nylon....that nylon thread rubs the heck out of my horses! In fact, I think in my avatar, I had to wrap that nose band in fleece after my first class, because Tootsie’s nose was RAW!


That would explain a lot! I'm not a huge fan of their bridle either. The blinkers seem to be... Stapled onto the cheek pieces? I didn't know it was nylon thread, I didn't even think about that possibility. 

A lady whose Shires I trim gave me the number of her harness maker. Thinking of just having something custom made. As much as I love synthetic, I'm sure I could survive just oiling a bridle every once in a while.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

My bridles are a combination. I love them. And yes just oiling the bridle or parts I am so much happier.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Sorry combo leather and biothane.


----------

